# id this one



## svpog (Oct 21, 2003)

better pics and re-sized


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hard to tell from the angle.. plus too dim. But from my first guess, a Spilo


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks look like a spilo to me


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

If i had to guess i would say spilo too


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

spilo pretty certain
a very nice one btw


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks like Spilo...







!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice FAT spilo!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Spilo, YOU MUST BE KIDDING!!!!
This is not a spilo!!!
is a rhom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just kidding it's a spilo!!!!!







HA HAHA HAHAHA


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Spilo!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Imo. it seems to have a pretty small, somewhat pointed head compared to most spilo's I've seen. Could be the angle, though. Also, it doesn't seem to have the clear hyaline edge on the tail fin, typical for spilo's. But again, the picture is not very useful.

If it's indeed something else, I have no idea what it could be...

Could you post some better side shots, not from an angle. Also, a close-up of the tailfin would be helpful.


----------

